# What do you think?



## Feelinglonely76 (May 9, 2012)

A friend of mine got cheated on and she had an idea that there should be a convention for people that got cheated on. Any thoughts? Just imagine your WS face when u tell them that you are going.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

will there be cheating at the people who got cheated on convention?

I think so..............


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> will there be cheating at the people who got cheated on convention?
> 
> I think so..............


Ahhhh so then the WS becomes the BS... and then the following year, they BOTH go... and cheat on each other...together.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not sure I understand the point... :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> Ahhhh so then the WS becomes the BS... and then the following year, they BOTH go... and cheat on each other...together.


with different people and then the next year they go to a swinger convention and live happy ever after!!!:smthumbup::rofl:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Ahhhh so then *the WS becomes the BS... and then the following year, they BOTH go... and cheat on each other...together.*





chillymorn said:


> *with different people and then the next year they go to a swinger convention and live happy ever after!!!*:smthumbup::rofl:





YinPrincess said:


> I'm not sure I understand the point... :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The above highlighted statements would be the point, Yin.


----------

